# Need help years after upgrading



## dy123 (May 28, 2010)

About 3 years ago I studied every thing regarding upgrading my directivo. Had things book marked, programs installed and on my desktop, etc, etc. I pretty much understood the basics. Now years later I don't have even a clue how to communicate with the box. 

I have a Philips DSR700. I upgraded with instantcake and PTVnet. 304 hours, 6.2a

I used to have tytools and remember being able to connect to the unit and see what programs were on it.

I do still have my linksys 2.0 usb Ethernet adapter and the original dvr upgrade disks (somewhere).

I'd like to be able to tell the unit to upgrade to 6.4a or at least see if I have those downloads on the hard disk , but the unit has been told not to upgrade.

I don't care about losing any of the "hacks", I just need to get my local channels back.

I'm in Southern California and I lost about 4 locals. Other than that, the box has worked great all this time.

I was able to ping it, but when I tried to telnet to it it would not connect on port 23.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

If you saved a backup image before you hacked it you should be able to reinstall it. If you've still got the InstantCake image that should work as well. Just reinstall an unhacked image and let the Tivo update on it's own. You may need to force a few daily calls to get it to download older software updates due to the gae of your model.


----------



## dy123 (May 28, 2010)

Any thoughts on why I used to be able to connect with my tivo and now I can't?

Why does it say can't connect on port 23?

I may just leave it as is, live without the locals.

Thanks


----------



## dy123 (May 28, 2010)

Ok I'm in. I just had to turn off the tivo while it was hooked up to ethernet......when it came back on it showed up in my router list or attached devices and I could get to a bash promt...... now to see if I can get 6.4a going


----------

